# 86 1/2 HB Z24i motor cuts out



## nisz2486 (Apr 7, 2007)

Motor cuts out at around 2000 rpm, when I switch gears it runs smooth again until the rpms reach around 2000 and cuts out again. So far I have changed fuel injectors, head gasket (one was blown), spark plugs, rotor wire cap, and timed motor, but this still continues. Any suggestions as to what I should check next?


----------



## nissantruck (Jan 10, 2007)

make sure your MAF is clean.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

your truck is in the "fail safe" mode! check for codes...


----------



## lostmenoggin (Sep 10, 2005)

sounds like fail safe mode. check your air flow meter and/or injectors.


----------



## nisz2486 (Apr 7, 2007)

thanks for responding to my question. I don't know what fail safe mode means. Would you mind giving me a brief explanation.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

fail safe lets you limp the vehicle home instead of leaving you stranded. when mine went into fail safe I had a bad injector... check the ecu you probably have some flashing lights going on... count how many flash's etc and you should be able track down what the problem is..


----------



## kaotek (Feb 15, 2006)

i have similar problem..but when i check the ecu, both lights are blinking at the same time. is there a way to do it correctly..i follow the haynes manual


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

There's a pinned post at the very TOP of the Truck/SUV forum that tells you how to check the ECU error codes. Open your eyes, people...


----------



## nisz2486 (Apr 7, 2007)

I have the chilton manual and I'm able to check error codes just fine. I don't know what year hd you have but the steps to test for codes very for diffrent years. For instance at the top of the truck/suv forum is different then the procedure for my 86.5 hd. For anyone out there reading this I have code 43 fuel injectors . I pulled the 15 pin connector and began testing wires . I have voltage to wires 103, 104,and 114 but 101 and 102 have no voltage. But they have continuity. Whats my next step?


----------

